# Maui car rental:  budget vs. enterprise vs alamo trade offs?



## luv_maui

We have a car reservation for Maui: budget $255, enterprise $264, and alamo $278.  Should I go with budget, or is it worth more for either enterprise or alamo?  If so, what are your reasons to choose enterprise or alamo?


----------



## DeniseM

We have used http://discounthawaiicarrental.com for years, and we always pick the Co. with the lowest price.  Can't tell any difference at all between the major brands.


----------



## Luanne

Go with the cheapest.


----------



## sjsharkie

I prefer Alamo as I can pick my own car from the lot. For $23 arguable whether it is worth it. 

I think I would go with Alamo but I can understand saving the money and going with Budget. 

Your choice!

Ryan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## barefootnAR

If you are an Alamo Insider and finish your booking (pay) before you arrive, then you can by pass the inside, go straight to the lot attendants, hand them your paperwork you  printed when you finished booking on line, choose your car and drive away.  
Each major rental car that has a loyalty club will have some special perks that might might it worth paying a few dollars more to book with them.
Budget has Fast Track for their club members and it will get you in and out in a hurry, 
I have used all three that you listed and was satisfied with each.


----------



## luv_maui

Autoslash just lowered my budget rental 90 minutes ago) another $13 so we're going to go with budget unless Costco price checking yields a better price before we go.

Thanks everyone for the feedback.  Did consider alamo because of the pick your own car but with the current price drop at budget (via autoslash) we will go with the best price.


----------



## Luanne

If you don't already have a Budget membership (I think it's called Fast Break) sign up.  I "think" they require you to have a certain number of rentals in a year to keep the membership, but you can certainly use it for this rental.  Once you get the number, just contact Budget to have it added to your rental agreement.  Then it will make it easier to pick up the car.


----------



## TFTG

I've always booked with Costco, as their rates have been the cheapest from my online searching and typically include the additional driver.  For September travel dates, I checked the DiscountHawaiiCarRental website and it was a little more than the Costco rates I checked them against.  But again would depend on what your car preference is.


----------



## luv_maui

Only 3 days before arrival and Costco dropped quite a bit, so now costco enterprise is essentially same price as budget (via autoslash) so for only $1 (total) get the extra driver included or for only $3/day I get an SUV.  SUVs were $200 more but big price decrease today.

So decisions, decisions, $3/day more for the SUV or take the additional 10% savings on full size.  Family of 4 so leaning towards the SUV, which wasn't an option before.  All with costco and free extra driver.

Thanks everyone for their feedback.  It always pays to keep checking each day.  Could it drop even more over the next 3 days?


----------



## BocaBoy

I would not choose Enterprise because they have a very bad reputation for bogus damage claims.


----------



## luv_maui

BocaBoy said:


> I would not choose Enterprise because they have a very bad reputation for bogus damage claims.



Good to know.  We're going with Alamo


----------



## TFTG

BocaBoy said:


> I would not choose Enterprise because they have a very bad reputation for bogus damage claims.



Thanks for the heads up.  Just to clarify though, Are you referring to Enterprise at the airport in Maui or Enterprise in general?  I've used them before, not on Maui though, and was considering renting from them through Costco since they had the best rate for a SUV, but just want to double check based on your comment and experience with them.


----------



## luv_maui

luv_maui said:


> Good to know.  We're going with Alamo



Maybe an isolated (?) experience but national (2011) tried to charge me almost $600 for this really small indentation (previously on car) on car door.  I kept fighting and they eventually backed down.

I wasn't going to go down without a fight and have my insurance rates increase since my auto insurance was prepared to pay for it.


----------



## BocaBoy

RandyS84 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  Just to clarify though, Are you referring to Enterprise at the airport in Maui or Enterprise in general?  I've used them before, not on Maui though, and was considering renting from them through Costco since they had the best rate for a SUV, but just want to double check based on your comment and experience with them.


I was speaking of Enterprise in general.  I have not heard anything about their Maui operation, so I can't peak specifically to it.


----------



## Ken555

BocaBoy said:


> I would not choose Enterprise because they have a very bad reputation for bogus damage claims.




Really? I've heard the same anecdotal statements re others over the years. In practice, I haven't had that experience with any major car rental company. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Quimby4

Ive had poor service at the Maui Budget. Maui Alamo was better imo.


----------



## cbs2

Just found some great car rental prices for Maui at carrentals.com.  It is the best that I have seen in watching for the end of January and February 2016.  It was on Jeeps, SUV's, convertibles and others.  Through carrentals.com Dollar had a Chrysler 200 convertible for two weeks with the extra fees for $420.00.  Thrifty had an Equinox for the same time at $399.
  Has anybody found anything better from the airport OGG.


----------



## Luanne

cbs2 said:


> Just found some great car rental prices for Maui at carrentals.com.  It is the best that I have seen in watching for the end of January and February 2016.  It was on Jeeps, SUV's, convertibles and others.  Through carrentals.com Dollar had a Chrysler 200 convertible for two weeks with the extra fees for $420.00.  Thrifty had an Equinox for the same time at $399.
> Has anybody found anything better from the airport OGG.



On another thread about Costco car rentals someone just posted they got 11 days on Maui in March for somewhere in the $200's.  This was through II.  So if you have an II membership you could try that.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

I've rented from all three. Picked up the car, returned it, no problems.

I once rented from Alamo (at OGG) and someone crossed the line and side swiped the car. The entire left side was damaged. We returned the car, the attendant said "no problem". We filed the claim with Visa (turned down Alamo's coverage). Fast forward a year - Visa contact me and let me know they were closing the case because Alamo OGG never responded to the claim.


----------



## riverdees05

Is there any reason that I should consider renting a Jeep or 4 wheel drive on Maui?


----------



## Carlsbadguy

The only problem with Alamo is they seem to be the cheapest and there is always a long line to take the bus to the lot. I did do the online check in. Got off the bus, walked to the lot, they had my name on a list. Someone walked me to my car and I went to the gate, presented my license and credit card and I was off.


----------



## Ken555

Carlsbadguy said:


> The only problem with Alamo is they seem to be the cheapest and there is always a long line to take the bus to the lot.




And they have multiple buses that, in my experience, don't take longer than five or eight minutes before they show up at the airport. I've waited a lot longer for others.

Oh, and how is being cheapest bad?


Sent from my iPad


----------



## LisaRex

Ken555 said:


> Oh, and how is being cheapest bad?



I'm assuming it's because cheaper = good and Good = longer lines.


----------



## Ken555

LisaRex said:


> I'm assuming it's because cheaper = good and Good = longer lines.




Yeah...good thing that poster didn't experience the Budget 30 minute line or else Alamo wouldn't be considered cheap... 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## NTP66

DeniseM said:


> We have used http://discounthawaiicarrental.com for years, and we always pick the Co. with the lowest price.  Can't tell any difference at all between the major brands.



+1

As far as waiting in line goes, I'll take a 30 minute wait (which happened last February) in exchange for saving $100+ on an already expensive vacation in Maui.


----------



## islandguy

*Add Dollar to your search*

I got a dollar full size car for 3 weeks (OGG) in Feb 2016 for $ 431 all incl.  Plus it isn't prepay.   Cheaper than all the rest.  This is cheapest 3 weeks I've had in years.  Last month when I was in Maui for 3 weeks it was $ 498 for a compact with dollar.  

It pays to shop.


----------



## Luanne

I'm finding the rates for the Big Island for April are starting to drop (through Costco).  They've gone down about $50 for the two week period we'll be there since I first started looking.


----------



## LisaRex

NTP66 said:


> As far as waiting in line goes, I'll take a 30 minute wait (which happened last February) in exchange for saving $100+ on an already expensive vacation in Maui.



If the shuttle line is too long, you can always walk over to the lot.  It's not far, only ~ 1/4 mile. Or you can be like my husband, who changes into his shoes  and jogs over, then drives over to where I'm waiting with the luggage.  After being on a plane for 12 hours, he thinks it's a great way to start his vacation.


----------



## NTP66

LisaRex said:


> If the shuttle line is too long, you can always walk over to the lot.  It's not far, only ~ 1/4 mile. Or you can be like my husband, who changes into his shoes  and jogs over, then drives over to where I'm waiting with the luggage.  After being on a plane for 12 hours, he thinks it's a great way to start his vacation.



We've actually been lucky with the shuttles over the years, though I was close to doing just that last February. I almost got on a different agency's shuttle to get me closer quicker, but the Budget van pulled up right behind it and I apparently have a magical ability to know exactly where the door is going to open.


----------



## NTP66

I've been tracking prices for the past few weeks, and will likely do so through February, and am actually close to not taking my own advice on using DHCR. Budget still continues to be the lowest price for the size car I want by a fair margin, and I'd get the added benefit of extra AA miles and FastBreak, even though I'd have to pay now. If I book at this rate, it'll be the least amount I've ever paid for my usual week in Maui, ever.


----------



## Denise L

We usually have good luck with Alamo on Maui.  I haven't joined the Alamo Insiders or tried checking in online before, but our trip is coming up.  Would you experienced renters recommend that I do this now?  When you check-in online, does it let you add the second driver, and when we get there, do we still get our choice of any car in our part of the lot (full-size).  We try to find one with a big trunk for our luggage .


----------



## jkrich

*On line check in experience*

We just got back from Maui and rented through Costco ended up using Alamo.  We used the on line check in and it worked great.  

You don't have to join anything or be a frequent renter to check in on line.  You go on line the day before the rental and follow the prompts.  If you have a second driver you will need to enter his/her information also.  

We have done the on line check in at Detroit and Maui and it was very similar.  When you get off the shuttle you head towards the parking lot and don't have to go through the normal rental counter process.  

An Alamo employee will be available as you enter the parking area, they will check to see that you are on the on line check in list and point out the cars available to you.  You pick your car and drive away (after a careful inspection, of course).

I thought it was great because we didn't waste time standing in line and filling out forms.  Wish other rental companies were as easy.  

This sounds kind of like an advertisement for them, but I am not connected to them in any way, just appreciated the streamlined process without having to join another frequent renter/flyer program.

Jerry


----------



## NTP66

I keep checking Alamo, but their prices have continually been $75-100 more than what I'm seeing at Budget, so it's hard to justify giving them a chance.


----------



## Denise L

jkrich said:


> We just got back from Maui and rented through Costco ended up using Alamo.  We used the on line check in and it worked great.
> 
> You don't have to join anything or be a frequent renter to check in on line.  You go on line the day before the rental and follow the prompts.  If you have a second driver you will need to enter his/her information also.
> 
> We have done the on line check in at Detroit and Maui and it was very similar.  When you get off the shuttle you head towards the parking lot and don't have to go through the normal rental counter process.
> 
> An Alamo employee will be available as you enter the parking area, they will check to see that you are on the on line check in list and point out the cars available to you.  You pick your car and drive away (after a careful inspection, of course).
> 
> I thought it was great because we didn't waste time standing in line and filling out forms.  Wish other rental companies were as easy.
> 
> This sounds kind of like an advertisement for them, but I am not connected to them in any way, just appreciated the streamlined process without having to join another frequent renter/flyer program.
> 
> Jerry



Thank you for the information !  We will try it with Alamo online check-in and see how it goes!  I hope that even though we are arriving a bit later than my reservation time, that the timestamp on the rental will be for when we actually pick it up so that I can return it a little later, too.  Our flights have changed since booking and I never went back to change the time on the car rental reservation, and I didn't want to lose my great (sort of) rate by editing the arrival time.  I would love not to stand in line at Alamo!


----------



## NTP66

Definitely let us know how it goes. Prices just dropped at Budget, so I went ahead and just booked my 'pay now' rental to get it out of the way. $228 for 7 days in mid-September for a mid-size car, which is surprisingly $23 cheaper than the lowest priced rental with Discount Hawaii. I'll keep checking to see if it drops enough to warrant canceling, but I don't see that happening. $228 is the cheapest I have ever paid in Maui, so I'm happy with the rate.


----------



## Denise L

NTP66 said:


> Definitely let us know how it goes. Prices just dropped at Budget, so I went ahead and just booked my 'pay now' rental to get it out of the way. $228 for 7 days in mid-September for a mid-size car, which is surprisingly $23 cheaper than the lowest priced rental with Discount Hawaii. I'll keep checking to see if it drops enough to warrant canceling, but I don't see that happening. $228 is the cheapest I have ever paid in Maui, so I'm happy with the rate.



Everything at Alamo went smoothly.  Of course, there was absolutely no one in line at the counter, but we got to skip it anyhow, ha ha .  We went to the full-size lot and there were two people there to help us. We had plenty of cars to choose from and got the newest car (1100 miles) with the biggest trunk.  We drove to the exit and our print-out was scanned, IDs checked, and that was it.  Very simple!

We had a reservation at Budget for $172, but chose to go with the Alamo reservation for $204 for the week on Maui.  The least we have paid on Maui for a full-size car for a week was about $135 for Easter week the past two years.

Thanks for the tips on online check-in!


----------



## NTP66

Denise L said:


> Everything at Alamo went smoothly.  Of course, there was absolutely no one in line at the counter, but we got to skip it anyhow, ha ha .  We went to the full-size lot and there were two people there to help us. We had plenty of cars to choose from and got the newest car (1100 miles) with the biggest trunk.  We drove to the exit and our print-out was scanned, IDs checked, and that was it.  Very simple!
> 
> We had a reservation at Budget for $172, but chose to go with the Alamo reservation for $204 for the week on Maui.  The least we have paid on Maui for a full-size car for a week was about $135 for Easter week the past two years.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on online check-in!



Those are some terrific rates, which baffles me even more since I go in the slow season.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

We are heading to Maui in August this year and I booked thru Costco for 11 days with a SUV, (at the time I booked the SUV was the cheapest for this time frame) for $386 and its thru Alamo.  I keep checking and I have auto slash set up but thus far this price can not be beat.

I'm going to do the on-line check in as we will be arriving late at night and after 13 hours in a plane we will be ready to just drive to the resort, thanks for this tip this will really be a time saver.




jkrich said:


> We just got back from Maui and rented through Costco ended up using Alamo.  We used the on line check in and it worked great.
> 
> You don't have to join anything or be a frequent renter to check in on line.  You go on line the day before the rental and follow the prompts.  If you have a second driver you will need to enter his/her information also.
> 
> We have done the on line check in at Detroit and Maui and it was very similar.  When you get off the shuttle you head towards the parking lot and don't have to go through the normal rental counter process.
> 
> An Alamo employee will be available as you enter the parking area, they will check to see that you are on the on line check in list and point out the cars available to you.  You pick your car and drive away (after a careful inspection, of course).
> 
> I thought it was great because we didn't waste time standing in line and filling out forms.  Wish other rental companies were as easy.
> 
> This sounds kind of like an advertisement for them, but I am not connected to them in any way, just appreciated the streamlined process without having to join another frequent renter/flyer program.
> 
> Jerry


----------



## Denise L

NTP66 said:


> Those are some terrific rates, which baffles me even more since I go in the slow season.



For our trips, I usually make car reservations through Costco way in advance, and then I periodically check rates as the travel dates get closer.  Rates tend to drop, and then go up again if demand is high.  For example, I might book at $400/week and then rebook 4 times until it is less than $200.  For our current week, the prices were high, then low, then never went any lower and kept going up until there were no cars available. For your September dates, I would think that it could be very low a lot closer to your dates, say a week or two beforehand.  I know you've already prepaid for yours and are happy with your rate, and you never really know if they will go higher.  Check online closer to your dates for research for your next trip, and see what you find.  Then you will know a bit for your next off-season trip.


----------



## Luanne

Denise L said:


> For our trips, I usually make car reservations through Costco way in advance, and then I periodically check rates as the travel dates get closer.  Rates tend to drop, and then go up again if demand is high.  For example, I might book at $400/week and then rebook 4 times until it is less than $200.  For our current week, the prices were high, then low, then never went any lower and kept going up until there were no cars available. For your September dates, I would think that it could be very low a lot closer to your dates, say a week or two beforehand.  I know you've already prepaid for yours and are happy with your rate, and you never really know if they will go higher.  Check online closer to your dates for research for your next trip, and see what you find.  Then you will know a bit for your next off-season trip.



We hit the sweet spot for our rental on the Big Island about 6 months out.  That was the lowest ($318 for two weeks, fullsize).  They have gone up ever since.  I think rates are around $500/600 right now.  I will, of course, keep checking since the trip is still almost two months away.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We have a full-sized car through Costco/ Alamo, reserved for 4/3-4/17 on Kauai at a great price of $338 with all fees included.  The prices are crazy high now for our two weeks.  

My mother-in-law wants me to get an SUV, so she can see better from the back seat.  I told her I would keep checking for a decent price.  Doubtful I can get an SUV for a price like that.  She will pay the difference, but what a difference it is now!  

Love Costco's car rental rates everywhere.  I never get a better price anywhere else.


----------



## NTP66

Denise L said:


> For our trips, I usually make car reservations through Costco way in advance, and then I periodically check rates as the travel dates get closer.  Rates tend to drop, and then go up again if demand is high.  For example, I might book at $400/week and then rebook 4 times until it is less than $200.  For our current week, the prices were high, then low, then never went any lower and kept going up until there were no cars available. For your September dates, I would think that it could be very low a lot closer to your dates, say a week or two beforehand.  I know you've already prepaid for yours and are happy with your rate, and you never really know if they will go higher.  Check online closer to your dates for research for your next trip, and see what you find.  Then you will know a bit for your next off-season trip.



I'm not a member of Costco, and joining for this purpose alone isn't really worth it for me. I check rental car prices every day or so, and will continue to do so until we actually leave. If they drop more than $25, I'll just cancel and rebook. Budget has actually waived the $25 cancellation fee for me in the past.


----------



## Luanne

NTP66 said:


> I'm not a member of Costco, and joining for this purpose alone isn't really worth it for me. I check rental car prices every day or so, and will continue to do so until we actually leave. If they drop more than $25, I'll just cancel and rebook. Budget has actually waived the $25 cancellation fee for me in the past.



Budget has a cancellation fee?

I also book directly through Avis at times and there has NEVER been a cancellation fee.


----------



## NTP66

Luanne said:


> Budget has a cancellation fee?
> 
> I also book directly through Avis at times and there has NEVER been a cancellation fee.



They have a $25 cancellation fee if you use the "pay now" option (before the rental period; $100 if you cancel after), but I've found that it is not always enforced. Their phone reps have always helped me out when I needed them, which is another reason why I'm pretty loyal to them.


----------



## Luanne

NTP66 said:


> They have a $25 cancellation fee if you use the "pay now" option (before the rental period; $100 if you cancel after), but I've found that it is not always enforced. Their phone reps have always helped me out when I needed them, which is another reason why I'm pretty loyal to them.



Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## philipgallo

NTP66 said:


> I'm not a member of Costco, and joining for this purpose alone isn't really worth it for me. I check rental car prices every day or so, and will continue to do so until we actually leave. If they drop more than $25, I'll just cancel and rebook. Budget has actually waived the $25 cancellation fee for me in the past.




I just booked a rental for a full size SUV for my family of 6 for our upcoming trip to Oahu. Saved $150 booking through Costco for the 10 days over other sites. You may find that the membership is essentially "free" depending on your savings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTP66

philipgallo said:


> I just booked a rental for a full size SUV for my family of 6 for our upcoming trip to Oahu. Saved $150 booking through Costco for the 10 days over other sites. You may find that the membership is essentially "free" depending on your savings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've been checking Costco along with my normal checks to see if that's the case. As of right now, they'd have to come in around $85 cheaper than Budget, and it would take more than that to get me to switch because of Budget's FastPass.


----------



## lumpy

Just curious, but what are people doing who from my neck of  the woods, "snow bird" in  Hawaii during the winter.  I'm thinking about a month is all I can afford if I have to rent cars one week at a time and string together timeshares for 4 to  6 weeks or longer.  
Any ideas on that?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

lumpy said:


> Just curious, but what are people doing who from my neck of  the woods, "snow bird" in  Hawaii during the winter.  I'm thinking about a month is all I can afford if I have to rent cars one week at a time and string together timeshares for 4 to  6 weeks or longer.
> Any ideas on that?





And the answer is:   Uber




.


----------



## Luanne

TheTimeTraveler said:


> And the answer is:   Uber
> 
> .



Does Uber operate on all of the islands?


----------



## NTP66

Uber will be a great way to drain your wallet for an entire month, IMO. You're still better off renting a car from a rental agency, unless you never plan on actually using a car often.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Can you prepay with a Costco rental?




barefootnAR said:


> If you are an Alamo Insider and finish your booking (pay) before you arrive, then you can by pass the inside, go straight to the lot attendants, hand them your paperwork you  printed when you finished booking on line, choose your car and drive away.
> Each major rental car that has a loyalty club will have some special perks that might might it worth paying a few dollars more to book with them.
> Budget has Fast Track for their club members and it will get you in and out in a hurry,
> I have used all three that you listed and was satisfied with each.


----------



## Luanne

Sugarcubesea said:


> Can you prepay with a Costco rental?



Maybe.  It depends on which car company and if you belong to their loyalty program.

Some car rental agencies let you enter your loyalty program information when you reserve the car on the Costco website.  If this is the case, your credit card is on file and that is the card the car will be billed to.  You can usually (although not always) avoid the line to check in and just pick up your car. Again, this depends on the airport and the car company.  Some companies have a kiosk for check in if you've reserved through Costco.

If you cannot enter your loyalty information, or don't belong to the company you reserved with you will need to check in at the counter and give them your credit card then.  I can't remember when you make the Costco reservation if you are asked for a credit card, but even if you are, most likely you'll need to show both your credit card and driver's license when you pick up the car.

But in any case you're really not "pre paying" for the car.  You won't be charged until you return the car.

Hope this answers your question.


----------

